

Successful People Start Before They Feel Ready - trekky1700
http://jamesclear.quora.com/Successful-People-Start-Before-They-Feel-Ready#

======
trekky1700
Found this particularly interesting as I was using "not feeling ready" as an
excuse not to start. I feel like with most people, they never quite feel ready
enough to even start. Though readiness in these cases is usually just an
excuse to procrastinate change and things that might be hard. I feel that for
myself anyway.

------
pedalpete
Not only is this a message of starting before you feel ready, but appreciate
the hustle as well! Renting a charter plane you can't afford and then go sell
the tickets, that's ballsy!

